# Extra equipment on Jacks



## JourneysEnd (Sep 1, 2008)

I just saw my second Jack with what appears to be a nipple on either side of his sheath.

Owner asked if I had ever seen before and I had, but have no idea what or why.

Any info ?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 1, 2008)

I am not sure why, but it is VERY common to see!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a bull like that once and asked a experienced cattle rancher about it, and he said he just has more decorations LOL I know that no help....just always makes me laugh when i think about it.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 2, 2008)

I have one like that also. He is 16 months old and does not appear to have dropped yet either. It sounds like the exta equipment may be fairly commom. I am having our vet look at him next week and will tell you what she says about it.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Sep 2, 2008)

fancyappy said:


> I have one like that also. He is 16 months old and does not appear to have dropped yet either. It sounds like the exta equipment may be fairly commom. I am having our vet look at him next week and will tell you what she says about it.


Thanks !


----------



## minimule (Sep 2, 2008)

Kilroy has those too. The mule boys we've had, 4 total, 3 of them have had the little "bumps" on the outside of their sheaths. Seems something only the longears get.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Sep 3, 2008)

Both of the jacks I've worked with had them... never seen them on any stallions, just jacks. I have no idea what they are/were!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 3, 2008)

My Max has those I just thought that they all had them


----------

